# Importance of Iodine value?



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 6, 2010)

what's the importance of the iodine value that soapcalc gives?


----------



## agriffin (Aug 6, 2010)

http://soapcalc.net/info/soapqualities.asp

"Iodine - As a general rule, the lower the number, the harder the bar and the less the conditioning qualities and vice versa.  A recipe with iodine values higher than 70 will tend to produce a somewhat soft bar of soap.  Definition: number of grams of iodine that will react with the double bonds in 100 grams of fats or oils."


----------



## ToniD (Aug 6, 2010)

I read somewhere that iodine values of higher than 70 will produce DOS--but I have not seen it written anywhere else.

I have been wondering if that is so?


----------

